# Norton Utilities (Disk Doctor & Speed disk)



## iVan (19 Mars 2001)

Quel massacre! Extrêmement prudent, je me suis risqué à utiliser Disk Doctor (et Speed Disk) du Norton Utilities sur mon iMac OS 8.5.1  96 Mhz après une lecture très attentive du manuel. Redémarrage avec le CD-Rom (touche "C"), premier diagnostic avec Disk Doctor, recommandations suivies à la lettre à chaque "minor error" principalement dans O.Express v. 5; ensuite, défragmentation avec Speed Disk, enfantin. Tout superbe. Résultat: impossible d'ouvrir OUTLOOK EXPRESS v.5 (erreur du type 1... en fait il se refermait après l'affichage du label) et INTERNET EXPLORER affichaient les pages des sites avec du texte illisible (¬¬?©mp etc...). Le technicien a résolut le problème: OE fonctionne, IE fonctionne. MAIS:
- toutes les adresses URL ont disparues
- les n°s de fax: disparus
- Norton AntiVirus "out of work": désinstallation, ré-installation, LiveUpdate (actualisations);
- Shockwave: la clef des champs
- MRJ 2.2: idem
- IomegaWave: nièt. Réinstallé.
- des doubles dans les Extentions du dossier système.
17 heures pour tout rétablir, rechercher, vérifier etc... On reste cool.
C'est tout... pour l'instant.
Je n'ose plus utiliser ce Norton Utilities.
J'ignore ce qui a pu causer ce problème "erreur du type 1" à l'application d'OE.
Le produit Norton est parfaitement compatible à mon système. 
iVan
.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2001)

Que te dire maintenant alors que l'omelette est faite ?
J' ai un Imac233 sous 8.6 ... J'utilise régulièrement Disk Doctor et speed Disk et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème.
Disk Doctor répare automatiquement les erreurs ...s'il en trouve ...à la fin de son travail il me fait un rapport ...et si tout est OK ...je lance speed disk... qui lui aussi vérifie avant de défragmenter les fichiers ... n'as tu pas sauté une étape ?


----------



## Number One (20 Mars 2001)

J'ai eu le même problème que toi dans le temps Ça avais fais très mal !

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------

